# help with Plastisol heat transfer



## rockersuk (Feb 2, 2009)

hi all
can someone tell me how to do my own plastisol tranfers
im new to all this got a screen press flash dryer etc!want to know what kind of tranfer paper i need ink etc!will be doing it on black shirts!im based in the uk

cheers


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Union ink has a very helpful article on printing plastisol transfers, check it out here:
Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------

